# Son's of Guilliman



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is part one

“We are the Space Marines and We Know No Fear”

Sergeant Nathaniel Solaris looked out the window of the industrial building.
The two and a half metre tall Angel of Death stood in a ruined industrial building that had once served as a barracks for the planets defenders, now it was just a temporary shelter for the Astartes that occupied it.
There were eleven of them, Nathaniel and nine others, the last member of their expeditionary team, a Tech-priest was in the rear end of the building surveying equipment that could be taken and used on the fortress.
They had been at this for hours now, the only reason they were still here was because of the Tech-priest’s orders that they stay.


Nathaniel looked out into the window again and he saw a truck drop off more cultists.
The Cultists were feeding more men into the meat grinder, something the Astartes couldn’t do.
‘Brother Ogran bring that thing down,’ ordered Nathaniel to the heavy weapon specialist in the squad, Ogran knelt and brought up his missile launcher, loading a krak missile and firing in one fluid movement bringing down a ramshackle Cultist truck.
‘Good shot Ogran.’
Ogran nodded a silent acknowledgement as he turned and searched for a new target.
‘Ok Cyclones, ready for another wave? Remember, today we fight in defence of this world, no matter the cost, we will fight and we shall win. While we live, we stand, while we stand, we fight, while we fight, we win. For the Primarch and the Emperor!’
There came a resounding cheer from the other nine marines in the building.

Shells started crashing down on the building, taking down two marines, who lifted debris off themselves and got back up, although slightly injured. Nothing could keep the Cyclones from their prey.
Nathaniel looked towards his men.
‘Is that all they have,’ though Nathaniel.
Then all of a sudden the door started rocking; the cultist’s were trying to break it down with brute force, something the Marines could do.
‘Brace that door!’ yelled Solaris as he ran up to the door and propped his body up against it, four other marines were at the door propping it up in a matter of seconds, the immense strength and weight of the marines meaning the cultist’s couldn’t make the door budge.
Then he heard chanting and screams as cultists were sacrificed in the name of the vile Dark Ones.
They were using sorcery to destroy the door
Then the door was blown from its hinges and Nathaniel was thrown off his feet and into a pile of rockcrete, it hurt, but he could manage it. He leapt back up and chanting the liturgy of purging drew his combi-bolter from its back sheath. Nathaniel saw his men draw bolters and draw the bolt, making doubly sure they would kill as many heretics as possible.


Then the cultists came.
They poured in; they had no tactics and no armour, just devotion to the Dark Ones and basic lasguns. They unleashed las everywhere, not many hit there target though, the ones that hit glanced off the armour of the Astartes.
The Marines returned fire, taking downs ten’s of cultist’s, yet for every one they killed, two more sprang up in the others place. They kept firing, until they started to go dry. But that didn’t worry them too much as the cultist closed with them and it was all up to the Astartes close combat prowess to pull them through.


Nathaniel drew his chainsword and swung, taking down three cultists in one swing. He turned and swung back hand; he reversed the blow and swung again, killing more and more cultists.
‘Kill ratio 0:40,’ came the report from one of his brothers.
‘Good, good, let’s hope we can kill many more,’ was Nathaniel’s reply.
He turned and through the swirling mass of cultists he saw one of them was standing giving orders.
‘Their leader,’ thought Nathaniel as he drew his combi-boltgun again, but this time he flicked a switch he turned and pulled the trigger once. But instead of a bullet flying out there instead came a swirling mass of promethium that incinerated every cultist in Nathaniel’s path to their leader. Nathaniel sheathed his combi-bolter and drew his chainsword; he revved the blade and charged screaming the name of his Chapter.


‘Crimson Helms!’ He screamed as he charged into close combat with their leader, he was a small man, barely one and three quarters of a metre tall, he was nothing compared to the two and a half metre tall Nathaniel. Solaris swung his chainsword at him, the man ducked and swerved going with the blow, he then spun and all of a sudden Nathaniel realised that the man was on his back.
‘For Tzeentch, the Changer of Ways,’ the cultist screamed as he wrenched at Nathaniels Mk. VIII helmet. But thanks to the airtight seal he couldn’t get it off. Nathaniel then reached up and threw the man from his back, but as he did so he felt something lodge into the armour plating of his neck, he ignored it and pressed on towards the cultist.


He swung but the cultist dodged him again, then the cultist started chanting and a blue light appeared in his hand, he then swung at Nathaniel and the blue fist connected with Nathaniels mid-section, he heard some of his ribs break as he was thrown to the floor.
‘What kind of vile sorcery is this,’ a voice from behind Nathaniel exclaimed, ‘it is one that must be destroyed; for the Machine God!’ yelled Andreas Tarafax, the Tech-Priest attached to Nathaniels unit.

The priest then drew his Power Axe and charged at the Heretic.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty good,I want to know what got loged in his back


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Next bit coming up tomorrow


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry for the long wait, my internet connection stuffed up and we only just got it fixed.

The heretic saw this new threat and screamed as he tried to manipulate the Tech-Priest’s mind into hibernation, but this sorcery had no effect on the Tech-Priest, his already iron-like will had been further increased in his many years with machines, making his mind almost mechanical.
The Heretic realised this just as the Priest cut off one of his arms and Nathaniel drove his chainsword into the heretic’s torso.
Nathaniel nodded and the Priest decapitated the traitor with a sweep of his blade.
The Heretics seemed to notice the loss of their leader immediately and went into a rout, but with the Priest and Nathaniel blocking the door and the other Astartes marching forward the Traitors were destroyed in a matter of minutes.

‘We are victorious!’ yelled Nathaniel grabbing the heretic leader by the neck and lifting him it. Then he felt something digging into his neck, he unlocked his helmet and took it off, he then reached behind his head and found that a knife had been lodged into his neck, he touched his neck and found that the blade had indeed gone into his neck but only enough to draw a slight amount of blood.
‘Sergeant, my investigation of the area has found that there is enough equipment in this building to make suitable defences for the bastion.’
‘Good, vox base and tell them to send out enough transports for the equipment and us.’
‘Yes Sergeant.’
The Tech-Priest turned and walked off.
‘Cyclones, report.’
‘Sir, we’ve got a kill ratio of 1:120, they got to Dallas.’
‘Ready his body for transport, we’re going soon.’
‘Yes Sergeant.’
‘We’ve lost one too many men today; a chapter such as ours can’t afford losses anymore.’
‘I agree sergeant, though; I would suggest the use of more vehicles in such times.’
‘You may have a point there Andreas. Did you get the bastion?’
‘I did, they’re sending out two chimeras and a Razorback.’
‘Good, good. Are they sending out any men at all?’
‘Yes, they’re sending out a Veteran squad to meet us.’
‘What!?’
‘They send regrets as they cannot risk any more Marines to such a trivial gain.’
‘They send Marines out to gather equipment that they deem a trivial gain, I’m having a word to Captain Gravis when we get back to base. And so help me Emperor I will come down on him like we did on the Cultist horde.’
‘Calm down Sergeant, we aren’t you’re normal Vets,’ said a man in the doorway, he was dressed in normal Cadian attire but he was different in one way, he wore gloves which were cradling a mark VI “Eagle” combat shotgun, the type only issued to officers. He also wore a full length leather overcoat, it wasn’t for warmth, it was purely for show, ‘I’m Captain-Sergeant James Virtus,’ he extended a gloved hand to Nathaniel who in turn shook it in a firm grip, but not firm enough to break the bones in his hand.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

‘It’s nice to know that the Marines have arrived.’
‘It’s good to know that we have some men covering our back for once.’
‘Well you’ll have to keep up with us first.’
‘Well, I’ll let you prove it then. Cyclones, mount up.’
The remaining eight marines jogged past Solaris and climbed into the Chimera, Nathaniel then saluted Virtus turned on his heel and jumped into the gunner’s seat on the Chimera; he looked at what his armament was.
He had his Combi-Bolter, which he had reloaded.
He had a heavy stubber on a pintle mount.
And he had his Chainsword.
Stubber wins hands down.
Nathaniel turned and saw that the other vehicles were already starting up.
‘Floor it driver!’ yelled Nathaniel.
‘Yes sir,’ was the reply as the Chimera shot off the mark.



The convoy twisted through the mangled city, Nathaniel thought that just three weeks ago this was a sprawling mass of Imperial citizens, but now, two fifths of the population was dead and another fifth had join the cultist revolt, the Crimson Helms had been the first into the fray, the third company being the most involved.
But at this time, the Crimson Helms only had three companies, a Scout Company, a Battle Company and the Bike Company, Nathaniel had served in all three of them, but as time wore on, the Scout Company got less so it was dispersed into the other two and a second Battle Company was set up. At this very moment, Nathaniel was meant to be giving a lecture on the relics of the Chapter.

Then a sudden jerk brought his thoughts back to the present, he looked around and saw the one thing he dreaded more than anything.
Daemons.
He saw Pink horrors every where, and at their head was a larger one that was blue and was wearing robes.
Nathaniel instantly activated his vox, ‘Captain.’
‘Yep.’
‘We got Daemons,’ yelled Nathaniel as he donned his blood red helm and opened fire on them.
The main turret of the Chimera then turned and las started to spew out the barrel of the gun.
‘May the Emperor have mercy on our souls,’ he said as he flicked a button on the Heavy Stubber which released its ammo restriction, for the normal human body could only stand such forces for so long. He took down three horrors but then they started to run, obviously they were scouts, sent out to find them.
Then, as suddenly as they were there, the Chimera sped behind another building.
They were safe, for the moment.

Two Weeks Earlier.
Nathaniel walked the ground of Armageddon Minor, he had been taken off active duty to give a squad of scouts training in close combat and lectures on relics of the Chapter.
He had set up this little exercise, he was to walk towards the training building and the 9 scouts would have until he entered the building to capture him.
Solaris was armed with his trademark long-bladed combat blade and normal robes, while the scouts all wore carapace armour and had combat blades and bolt pistols loaded with rubber rounds.
He turned, admiring the structure of the spaceport when they attacked.
One of them, Tepous dived out and fired three rounds at Solaris. Two of them hit, one hit his shoulder and the other hit his stomach, nearly winding him but he was no normal man, where these rounds were able to blow a mans arm off, these would barely touch a marine. Solaris turned and Tepous charged at him, pistol holstered and blade coming out. Solaris punished him for not having his blade already drawn by moving in and punching him in the nose, not violently but gracefully, Tepous fell; he wouldn’t be up for a while. Then two came out, these were the students Solaris favoured, they were both skilled in combat but weren’t yet ready to fight, if Solaris was to be assigned to being a sergeant of a scout squad these two marines would be his first pick. Carlos and Ferro came at him, both wielding their blades in two hands, they were using them like he had told them. Hold it in one hand and wield another weapon if alone, if with another marine take it in two hands for increased damage.
Carlos came in and swung, hoping to decapitate him, but instead his blade met the cold metal of Solaris’s long-bladed combat knife that had been in Solaris’s family for the last five generations. Solaris spun and hit Carlos ‘s face backhanded, Ferro then came on, going to get his legs, as he bent slightly to go for the ankle Solaris jumped forward and hit him over the head with the pummel of his blade, knocking him to the ground. He then looked around himself.
‘Were in the Emperors name are the other six,’ he thought.
Then they came, all six of them dived out of bushes and out of trees, all aiming their bolt pistols at Solaris’s head. Solaris put his hands up and dropped his blade; it clattered noisily on the path. They all stepped forward; one came forward to grab him; that was a mistake, Solaris kicked and the blade launched itself into the scouts chest, he then ran forward and punched the scout in the face and ripped the blade out of him, he spun the blade, he then held it backhand, Solaris’s signature style of holding weapons. The other five jumped towards him. Solaris spun and ducked as three bolt pistols fired at him.
‘A distraction, they’re trying to get two scouts to sneak up on me,’ Solaris thought out loud as he ducked and a scout flew over his body and rolled.
The scout jumped up and charged at Solaris.
‘Learn to use more than just one weapon at a time,’ criticized Solaris as he grabbed the scout’s wrist and twisted, he then threw the scout off his feet and into another.
Nathaniel looked down, his medallion; the imperial aquilia with the words “The Emperor Protects.” Was flying around, straining the weak chain on which it was set, Solaris grabbed it and held it in his palm, stopping it from moving, he then tucked it into his robes and continued fighting. He ducked blows, he threw them, but in truth, Solaris was just wearing them down, this was nothing for his genetically engineered body, but this would be strenuous activity for the scouts. Finally he saw a gaping weakness in one scouts defences, he struck out with his foot and hit the scout square in the face, throwing him off his feet and into a tree.
‘Three left,’ he yelled as he spun and ripped two of the scouts pistols out of their hands, he then pulled the trigger and didn’t let go, he threw two scouts off their feet and the last one put up his hands, Solaris then walked up to him and punched him square in the chest, winding him and breaking several ribs.
‘Another lesson another day, you must learn to use more than one weapon, sure by all means, engage the foe in combat, but always remember to use your pistol to pick out any weaknesses.’
‘Sergeant.’
Solaris looked up and saw his liege, his lord, the Captain of the 3rd company, Gravis, nobody in the Chapter save the Master knew his first name and even then he shrouded himself in mystery. His Relic Blade was in its sheath and his Storm Shield was on his belt. His large frame meant he was even taller than Nathaniel, and Nathaniel was very tall by Space Marine standards.
‘My lord,’ Solaris saluted the Captain and kneeled down.
‘Get up Nathaniel,’ ordered the Captain in his deep, smooth voice, it sounded nothing like it should have.
‘What are you’re orders sir?’
‘We are shipping out to the Argonia system, pack you’re stuff, we’re leaving tomorrow.’
‘But I’m not on active duty.’
‘You’re not coming with you’re assigned squad, you get to take you’re Cyclones, personally, that sounds like a name for a squad of assault marines.’
‘I find that Cyclones fit well, we can fight on any and all terrain with no disadvantages.’
‘Right, well pack up, we’re leaving tomorrow, just take you’re basic weapons, this isn’t going to be a good mission, daemons.’
That was bad; any weapon you used to kill daemons with was immediately confiscated and destroyed at the conclusion of the mission.

Two weeks later
Solaris strode into the bastion, it was sparkling clean, and obviously the troops hadn’t seen the war yet. There were Cadians walking around in full battle dress and looked like they had just run off the production line. An officer walked up to them.
‘I’m General Luke Tompkins, nice to have you serving under me.’
‘What, I’m sorry Tommy but I got no intention of serving under you,’ exclaimed James.
‘You will have to, or I will court marshal you,’ countered the General.
‘Try me,’ replied James going for his “Eagle”. The General was shocked as the shotgun rang out but a pinging sound immediately followed it, James looked up and saw the face of Nathaniel Solaris, weather beaten but with long blonde hair and a smile on his face.
‘Nice try Captain,’ Solaris said as he laughed.
‘Thank you Marine, know, if you would report to serge…’
‘I never said I would serve under you, I just don’t want more men to die.’
‘We brought back you’re weapons anyway,’ said James.
‘Fine, you can have control of your squads, but I still get overall command.’
‘Good,’ James remarked as he dragged Solaris off to the side, ‘Solaris, change to channel four, that’s my squads signature, I’m gonna let you and your men work in a composite formation with mine.’
‘Thank you, we could do with the support.’
‘Men, battle stations, the enemy approaches,’ stated Tompkins, turning to his command squad. Two of his men were armed with Meltaguns, one had a standard and one had a field surgeon kit over one shoulder. They then jogged off after their leader.
‘Well James, let’s get ready,’ said Nathaniel, patting James over the shoulder.
‘Ok, Black Knights, move in,’ ordered James as he turned and nine men jogged in, all were wearing gloves and had black fatigues, three of them wielded sniper rifles and the rest cradled high grade lasguns in their arms.
‘Send the men up to the middle level, wait for me there,’ commanded James to one of the snipers.
‘Yes sir,’ the Veterans than jogged up the wide stairway.
‘James, me and my men will join you of the third level. It’s unfortunate that we lost a Marine.’
‘It is indeed Solaris,’ replied James as he and Nathaniel climbed up the stairs together, Nathaniel was getting to like James; he was smart, witty and dependable.
They clambered up the stairs and found themselves on the third level; they then looked out and saw the enemy, not traitor guardsmen…
…Tyranids.
‘What in the Emperors name!’ James screamed above the howling wind while he looked over the endless swarm of Tyranid bioforms.
‘The cultist’s must have been running from the Tyranids and they called in some Daemonic reinforcements and they too ran from the Tyranids,’ was Nathaniels calculated response.
‘Well, that gives me more possible kills then,’ yelled out one of the snipers.
‘Of course it does Thomas,’ was the reply from James.
‘They’re coming, battle stations,’ the voice of Luke sounded in everyone’s ears.
‘Let’s kill some Tyranids,’ James yelled over the Vox.


----------

